# can't download files from links?



## Droidrev71 (Jun 7, 2011)

For some reason my bionic won't download (like a rom) from a link in twitter. Or even a link from this site like the liberty thread. I can down load from multi load or mega load. Is there something I'm missing? any help would be appreciated.

Been answered.. Need to use a different browser then the stock one fixed it


----------

